# Fail to wake up from sleep?

## Jardeath

I recently installed Gentoo for the first time on a spare machine, and it seems to die after I leave it alone for a few hours.

What happens is I will get back to the pc after a period of time such as after sleeping, try to use it and it will not respond at all. The monitor stays in the power save state and I can not do anything except shut down with the power button. I am certain that the pc is still functioning before I try to use it after this unknown time limit, as I checked irc logs and found out I was still receiving messages up until the time I attempted to use the pc.

At first I thought this was a power save problem, and have done setterm -blank 0 which did not help - I guess it could be some sort of graphics problem, where something explodes after the monitor tries to turn back on.

Thanks for any help.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, it was a toss up between this for power saving problems and potentially gnome/graphics stuff.

----------

## Hu

If you switch the system to a text console before you leave, are you able to unblank it successfully?  What video card and video driver are you using?  Does it help if you disable DPMS and/or disable the screensaver?  What is the output of emerge --info?

----------

## Jardeath

I will try leave the text console up and see if the same problem happens.

From lspci;

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82915G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)

I did VIDEO_CARDS='intel' in /etc/make.conf as well

I also used most of the settings in the first image here as I was having problems with xorg. I selected i915

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

Screensaver has already been disabled too.

Here is the info from emerge --info

http://pastebin.com/jxkGbfy6

----------

## Jardeath

When I left it in text console over night, something similar happened. I turned the monitor on and could see everything still, but could not type anything as it was all frozen. I tried control alt f7 and then just got a black screen and couldnt do anything from then on except power button.

----------

## Jardeath

I had a kernel panic over night and woke up to see the following. Here is an image I took.

http://i54.tinypic.com/ieh6qa.jpg

----------

## Hu

The Intel video driver did an invalid memory dereference.  The kernel version you are running is no longer the latest stable, so there might be a fix in a later kernel version.  Please try 2.6.38 or at least 2.6.37.3 to see if either of them contains a fix.

----------

## Jardeath

I am now on 2.6.38 and the problem is still the same.   :Sad: 

I took the pc to a friends house and ran it to try and reproduce the problem, for 36 hours I was there it was running perfectly which was unusual. Within half an hour of plugging it back in at my place the same problem was occuring. The only difference in the two setups was that I have a 20" monitor and we used a 15" at his place, both LCD. Thinking perhaps this was to do with the resolution, I set my 20" monitor to the same resolution of 1024x768 however the problem happened again.

I can not really think of what exactly is causing the problem, other than that it is graphics related.

----------

